# possible new car wot u think



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

tell me wot u think of this car possible buying it









[/IMG]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its ok

not as nice as what you have


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

mine is up for sale as dont get used like it should and not really got funds to make it quicker than it already is i could use that one every day as only running 500bhp and a lot less priced than mine


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i like it  that body parts and paint job go nice but not so sure about the small roof spoiler ?

what type of paint job is that ? and actual colour name ?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

not sure m8 it has come up for sale at a good price so was thinking of buying it after i sold mine.if people had a choice wot would it be red one and struggle for a year or buy this multi colour one and have money spare


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

It is a House of Kolor (spelling ?) paint job, there is a huge amount of history about it over on skylineowners.com.

It used to be a nice standard white R32 !

I think the owner is on here as well.

Edit ..... yes, Scottishgirl


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ITSt said:


> It is a House of Kolor (spelling ?) paint job


lol i ment more specific


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


> not sure m8 it has come up for sale at a good price so was thinking of buying it after i sold mine.if people had a choice wot would it be red one and struggle for a year or buy this multi colour one and have money spare


i love the power addiction so if it was me i would stick with the red :thumbsup:

what do you realy want at heart ?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep that is Laren's (Scottishgirl) car, she's a GRTOC rep.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Keep your Legend! :thumbsup: nuff said...


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

bayside gtr said:


> if people had a choice wot would it be red one and struggle for a year or buy this multi colour one and have money spare


Thats a bit of a no brainer Steve.

Easy. Keep the red one!! That GTR is one of the icons of european GTR's and i think you would be mad to sell it for one with a flash paint job.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

That 32 with the kit and the flip paint is just awsome, best I've seen without a doubt. If you're going to be using it on the street, then it's gotta be that one.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a very hard choice, surely there a couple of things you could do with yours to make it easier to drive on the street! As said why do you want to get rid of one famous Skyline?

I cant remember the colour or codes of that HOK paint but all I can say is you dont want to get it scratched! It cant realy be blown in and I'd say you are looking at £300 per litre plus other addatives, sealers, lacquers. Then find someone who has the experience to paint it!!!!!!!!!!

Very nice car though, I have seen it at a few shows last year.

Baz


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks awesome, love the guards! (the fronts are custom right? or is it my eyes?) .... but the paint job... hmm... not really my taste. The wheels say business, but the paints too bling bling... they dont go well together...

But hey, end of the day, if u like it, thats all that matters.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

steve, dont you need to sell yours first?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

The one pictured looks amazing IMHO, always liked every pic its been in. would love to see it in the flesh


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Not bad car. I had that same color in my mazda mx-6  here is picture of it: 











I still love that fresh color, but maybe it is not right color for skyline.. i like more simple colors on these cars.

(sorry about posting mx-6 images in gtr forum


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I like it  :nervous:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

pekkapout and Scottishgirl , how much did you pay for that paint job on each of your cars ???


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> pekkapout and Scottishgirl , how much did you pay for that paint job on each of your cars ???


Hi jay. Actually my color on that mazda was Debeer red to blue. Painter said it is same than house of color. My paint was 500€ / litre here in Finland. And i needed 2-2.5 litres for car.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

hi ya greg i have sold mine looking at lornas car hopefully this weekend


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> Hi jay. Actually my color on that mazda was Debeer red to blue. Painter said it is same than house of color. My paint was 500€ / litre here in Finland. And i needed 2-2.5 litres for car.


just curious as my GTR is due a paint job but my budget for it is around £1500 - £2000 .

i keep thinking to get a new fresh black but every now and then a thought creeps in to try another colour but not light colours lol , nothing like white , yellow or any thing like that


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


> hi ya greg i have sold mine looking at lornas car hopefully this weekend


did your heart rule sell or was it the sensible thinking mind in gear ?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

more sensible it will break my heart when it goes i have the choice of pulling the deal when i want but it boils down 2 money im affraid it was a bargain


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> just curious as my GTR is due a paint job but my budget for it is around £1500 - £2000 .
> 
> i keep thinking to get a new fresh black but every now and then a thought creeps in to try another colour but not light colours lol , nothing like white , yellow or any thing like that


You maybe can get that paintwork with 2000£. My car paintwork did cost 2500€ if i remember right. I dont know how much car painting will cost over there..

Here you go: :flame:
eBay Motors: HOUSE OF KOLOR BLUE TO RED KAMELEON KF-08 QUART PAINT (item 320340158432 end time Feb-17-09 12:57:33 PST)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Would you not be petrefied to drive it? Incase you scratch the paint with a stone chip etc.?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

of coarse i would, i love the look of it i no its not as powerful as mine but speed aint everything getting old lol,if i had more money in pockets each month i would keep red one still and keep it in family but my dad knows the situation im in


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


> of coarse i would, i love the look of it i no its not as powerful as mine but speed aint everything getting old lol,if i had more money in pockets each month i would keep red one still and keep it in family but my dad knows the situation im in


that reminds me i did say to Ron i was expecting to get my GTR to him in march for the new paint job and some engine work and stuff but but illness has put me back a bit financially for a little bit .


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

im sure when ever your ready he will have it in for u and do wot u need


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ah fair play steven, but if i know you i bet 500 wont be enough in a few months time. lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

500 bhp is some thing that doesnt take long for wanting more hence why i want around 600+ bhp , but after that i think thats all i will ever be able to go to unless i win the lottery lol


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

well the thing is greg if i bought this one i will own it outright and will have money to spend on upgrades including making it more power i no it will never replace a legend ut its like my dad said u no when its time to move on with a different project that no one has seen in the flesh racing,it could be exciting but only time will tell i will decide by friday this week weather to keep legend or not


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Scottishgirl said:


> I like it  :nervous:


So do I 

Hey Lauren, long time no see, hope you're keeping well.
Here's a cpl of old pics I've dug out for you.





























Charlie.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

any other pics it looks lovely
any pics of the owner


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

this car could possibly be in essex next week if everything goes to plan


----------



## princess skyla (Oct 11, 2007)

That is really nice love the paint job.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That bodykit isn't very nice.

Wheels are far too big too.

Colours nice though.


----------

